# Long & McQuade St. Catharines



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I heard L&M will be coming to St.Kitts.

Ostanek's Music was bought out.

Good news for the local musicians, bad news for the Mom and Pop music stores in Niagara.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Fader said:


> I heard L&M will be coming to St.Kitts.
> 
> Ostanek's Music was bought out.
> 
> Good news for the local musicians, bad news for the Mom and Pop music stores in Niagara.


Hopefully the mom and pop stores have a way to differentiate themselves from the box stores. If they're offering the same or worse selection, and the same or worse service, and the same or worse prices, than they get what they deserve.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you've ever been in the hole called _Ostanek's Music you would know why they sold out. Frankly, I would be embarrassed to call that my store. However, the employees have always treated me well. They likely just need to be refocused on keeping a store tidy and things in order. This is not unexpected IMHO._


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I was in Ostenak's today.
First time in 10s of years.

It was okay. No complaints with the service really. It IS close quarters there though.
I don't know how L&amp;M are going to make it any better I that regard unless they have a bead on one of the adjoining buildings.

Funny thing is, I was downtown and drove out to Thorold music to shop for what I was looking for and they told me to check Ostenak's. So, I went back downtown.
They did have what I want. So, there's that.

I think the killer for me when it changes to L&amp;M is being able to browse for stuff online and run down there and pick stuff up right away..... Maybe I should just buy one of the adjoining buildings.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

The store is a little crowded and there's not a lot of parking there either. I can't see L&M staying there.


----------

